# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Dwarf Drones

## Greengage

I believe dwarf drones can sometimes be found in worker cells as opposed to Drone cells, are these usually laid by a failing queen or laying workers or both, why would they be no good for the hive if they were laid by a failing queen or am I on the right track. Tks in advance.

----------

